# Concours 2006



## markgw (Jun 1, 2005)

Has a date for this been set please as I need to get it in my diary before my wife starts to think about holidays - this years do at Gaydon was excellent !

cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sunday 16th July :roll: :roll:

and no, it doesn't clash with

- the World Cup
- the British GP
- Goodwood
- Le Mans

:wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

nutts said:


> Sunday 16th July :roll: :roll:
> 
> and no, it doesn't clash with
> 
> ...


Oh man, I really wanted to go to this, it clashes with the World Conference of Disaster Mananagement. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sssgucci said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday 16th July :roll: :roll:
> ...


Me too, but it also clashes with the Morris Minor Owners Club Rally being held at Hatfield House. :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wow... I clearly forgot to check these major events :?

Sorry guys


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

International Congress International Organization for Mycoplasmology in Cambridge


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> International Congress International Organization for Mycoplasmology in Cambridge


See you there John hope it is as good as last year  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've just remembered - I have to wash my hair that day


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now stop or Mark will get ...........


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> I've just remembered - I have to wash my hair that day


Me to :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I've just remembered - I have to wash my hair that day
> ...


You to what ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll bring my hair with me and wash it... and if I run out of time, I'll just shave it off. Won't be the first time...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Wash my hair when i say my hair i didnt grow it but i did pay for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

[smiley=dude.gif]
It's in the diary


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> [smiley=dude.gif]
> It's in the diary


Its in the diary every year :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now that we have a when what about a where


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The hairdressers sounds like it would be a popular choice


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Now that we have a when what about a where


and a WHO ? :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we have a when what about a where
> ...












hows that? :lol:
ps I vote for Swindon


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I vote Castle Combe 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll try to be there, seeing as the 16th is the day after the 15th when I turn 26. It could be a very bleary eyed drive down :?

What I actually mean is that I'll certainly be there, couldn't wish for a better weekend, birthday and annual TT meet together! :lol:

Nick


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nem said:


> I'll try to be there, seeing as the 16th is the day after the 15th when I turn 26. It could be a very bleary eyed drive down :?
> 
> What I actually mean is that I'll certainly be there, couldn't wish for a better weekend, birthday and annual TT meet together! :lol:
> 
> Nick


Ther's normally a stay-over on the Saturday before so you could get the drinks in there instead.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Kell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try to be there, seeing as the 16th is the day after the 15th when I turn 26. It could be a very bleary eyed drive down :?
> ...


Can't wait.....
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sincerely hope to be there this year. It will be my first.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Sincerely hope to be there this year. It will be my first.


A great part of the meet is also the cruise down ,usually Saturday afternoon ,,,,, i can remember the year 18...20 + TT 's going down the M25 /M40 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , so you can join us when we find out WHERE IT IS     down south :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

davidg said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Sincerely hope to be there this year. It will be my first.
> ...


Most places are from this neck of the woods ( with apologies to those north of the border)


----------

